# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Δεκαοχτούρα εξοικειωμένη με την παρουσϊα ανθρώπων

## jk21

Αν και δεν ανακαλυψα την Αμερικη ,μια που ολοι ξερουμε οτι αυτο το πουλακι δεν φοβαται σχεδον καθολου τον ανθρωπο ,ειπα να σας βαλω ενα βιντεακι που τραβηξα το πρωι στην πλατεια του χαιδαριου  ,σε καφεδακι που ειχα βγει με το φιλαρακι τον Παναγιωτη τον oasis

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτές είναι στιγμές...!!  :Happy: 
Είναι εκπληκτικό να σε εμπιστεύονται τα πουλιά, που θεωρούνται από τα πιο φοβιτσιάρικα πλάσματα στην φύση!!

----------


## δεκαοχτουρα

Πολλες δεκαοχτουρες ερχονται στη βεραντα μου και οταν νιωσουν ασφαλεια, πλησιαζουν τους ανθρωπους.

----------


## giannis.kirp.

Πολύ όμορφο βίντεο!!! ::

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Το τιγκαρες το πουλακι στους μυκητες και τη χοληστερινη με το κεικ.................. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

α ολα και ολα .... ο Πανος ταιζε 

Παντως τουλαχιστον μαλλον ηταν φτιαγμενο απο αλευρι και οχι απο αναεπεξεργασμενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας   :wink: 



* σαντιγυ παντως δεν εδωσα ιχνος ... ξερεις ,ειναι η γνωστη ανεπαναληπτη !

----------


## kourtidisp

εναν μετριο παρακαλω

----------


## kourtidisp

χαχα μου θυμισες τον σπουργιτι σε μια καφετερια, εκεινο ερχοταν σχεδον στο χερι...πεθανε απο χοληστερινη  :Happy:

----------

